# .45 LC "Deer Stopper"



## TJay (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone tried the "Deer Stopper" in .45 LC from Georgia Arms?  260 grain with an advertised 1200 fps?   I picked up a bag yesterday at the gun show so we'll soon see.  Hope the accuracy is decent, price isn't bad at $32 per 50.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 1, 2012)

I used the deer stoppers from ga. arms in my Tarurus 44 mag. revolver and i've shot one hog and one deer with them in 240 gr. I hope to shoot several more deer and a occasionally some more hogs/coyotes too.


----------



## GAR (Jul 2, 2012)

TJay said:


> Anyone tried the "Deer Stopper" in .45 LC from Georgia Arms?  260 grain with an advertised 1200 fps?   I picked up a bag yesterday at the gun show so we'll soon see.  Hope the accuracy is decent, price isn't bad at $32 per 50.




Can not buy these, but this is my go to load in 45 Colt.
Heavy dose of H110/296, virgin Starline brass and a CCI LPM primer.

These are cast from a custom mold by me.

Tom


----------



## TJay (Jul 2, 2012)

Those bullets look great Tom, what's the bullet weight?  I can reload for my .45 but I don't have a progressive reloader and it's kind of tedious with a single stage press.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got some that I use in my 460. Shoot well but haven't had a chance to bring blood yet.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

GAR said:


> Can not buy these, but this is my go to load in 45 Colt.
> Heavy dose of H110/296, virgin Starline brass and a CCI LPM primer.
> 
> These are cast from a custom mold by me.
> ...



Nice looking handloads.....
What is the diameter and weight of your cast bullets ??
I might be interested in buying some to shoot in my 50
cal BP gun with a sabot.....I can use ether .451 or .452
diameter...
Shoot me a PM if you are interested ...


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Jul 2, 2012)

GAR said:


> These are cast from a custom mold by me.


Very nice!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 8, 2012)

Have not used the "Deer Stoppers" but have used the 45 Colt for years, awesome round.  I shoot a 255 gr Keith type SWC or the Barnes 225 gr XPB.  Cast bullet loads, about 10.00 per 100 and they shoot great, penetrate great and stop great.  Same with the Barnes but they are costly


----------

